# Help! New espresso grinder for under £200 needed which MUST look good!



## Beantastic (Jul 17, 2014)

I was bought a Fracino Cherub at Xmas (good present!) in which I use Monmouth Coffee beans ground by a De'Longhi KG79 Professional Burr Grinder.

I know, I know, I feel embarrassed and ashamed by the De'Longhi. But it was a legacy machine and crucially it passed the 'nice and small on the worktop' wife criteria (my wife is a little picky on these things...). Anyway, you'll be pleased to know that after doing a miserable job it has finally died and I need a new grinder.

Now this is where it gets tricky. I have a budget of £200 and I want to buy new NOT second hand (though I know you all recommend this). Has to only do around 6 cups a day for me & my wife. Reading reviews many recommend the MH2, but my wife thinks it is too ugly. So...MDF? Sage? Asaco I-mini something? Baratza Virtuoso? P

Please can you guys recommend any grinders that fit the price, can do espresso, and are attractive as I'm living coffee free till I get this sorted!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I know you said new but what about one of these, ex demo?

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=MSC-NEW


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Show her a Mignon, then the available colours then save another £85!


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I know you said new but what about one of these, ex demo?
> 
> http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=MSC-NEW


That's a lovely looking grinder, how are they rated?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

...and how much for an ex-demo one?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Or just save up about £20 more, coffeeomega have the Mignon at an unbeatable price at the moment with a further £15 off for forum members.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17727-Eureka-Mignon-Forum-discount


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dupe...dupe...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> ...and how much for an ex-demo one?


The clue is in the original post rob


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dupe...dupe...


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Under £200??? Is it any good? If so, count me in! Would still prefer to spend a bit more and get a big burr Eureka or similar though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Keep getting posts go to moderation as I'm trying to link to elsewhere on the forum...
> 
> Go here add in the www. and the .co.uk
> 
> ...


Posts visible now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't know yet rob, will check it thoroughly when it gets to me then sell it, it will be IRO £200 you can have first refusal ax you have shown an interest here.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Keep getting posts go to moderation as I'm trying to link to elsewhere on the forum...
> 
> Go here add in the www. and the .co.uk
> 
> ...


Plus vat though!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Dave! If it's any good I'll go for that. If not I'd be much obliged if you would look out for something suitable for me. (And still looking for a Pharos.) Have recently acquired a Vibiemme Domobar single boiler (Not as I first thought an HX but never mind.) and am very slowly getting to grips with it. Pictures will follow. Pressure adjusted and the water tank cut-out sorted. Now I just need to learn to use it properly.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

260 once vat applied


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Posts visible now.


Thanks, sorry for being impatient ^_^


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

profondoblu said:


> 260 once vat applied


Ah so not such a stonking deal but not bad


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah I did not see that. Just a good price not a great one.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Yeah still not bad though. Love that MSC grinder, how comparable are they to a mignon? Or a mini?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

profondoblu said:


> Yeah still not bad though. Love that MSC grinder, how comparable are they to a mignon? Or a mini?


Whats the burrs size on the MSC ? doesnt say on coffee italia site


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats the burrs size on the MSC ? doesnt say on coffee italia site


56mm flat burrs boots


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Or just save up about £20 more, coffeeomega have the Mignon at an unbeatable price at the moment with a further £15 off for forum members.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17727-Eureka-Mignon-Forum-discount


Great price for a mignon


----------

